# New Room need to measure and adjust room.



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey All,

I had bought a U-Mik several years ago and ran some measurements but never fully understood what REW was all about.. I sold the U-Mik as I did not really understand it's worth. Now some years later I have a better understanding of REW and why we need to take measurements..

My Old room was pretty flat with reccomended graph settings but had some sub issues.. I since moved to a new house and I am in an Unfinished basement with my Home theater. I did buy some new speakers and I had put down some big throw rugs on the cement floor to tame some reflections.

While I did not put any walls in or anything it is going to have to be in an unfinished state for now and the foreseeable future. So I am going to try and do the best I can to tame this room..

I will not be able to buy the Mik for 2 more weeks but I could use my SPL meter to get some fast measurments if needed.. here is the parts list in my Home Theater.


1. Integra 40.3 AVR 7.1
2. Sony PD3600 blu ray player.
3. Denon 1930Ci SACD/DVD-A Player MC Music 
4. Behringer iNuke 3000DSP
5. DIY 12 cu. ft. Mach 5 IXL 18.4 Subwoofer
5. Optoma HD142x 3D Projector..
6. Premier Acoustic PA-6F R/L
7. Premier Acoustic PA-6S Center..
8. Bookshelf rears.


Now I had used Audessyey to tune the AVR now while it did a good job I am sure this room needs much help especailly in the reverb department maybe even the Low Frequencies.. I figured I would start this post and read up on REW and its use to get the graphs for this room.. I am all ready and just need the U-Mik to get started..

So anything else I should do prior to running the test.. I read that I should turn OFF Audeyssey EQ and run it RAW for the test is that true?

Also I am doing this because of the BEQ thread I saw over another forums about how the mixed the Blu rays a little cold on the low end under 20Hz and with a Mini DSP I Can rest the boost to regain back that lowered frequencies..

I am alo looking into getting a buttkicker or 2 added to my Futon for some ULF kick but that will not be until next year..

Well looking forward to getting the mic and running some tests..
I do have a question is there any guides here on making Bass traps and such here on the Shack?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I would definitely turn off Audyssey for initial measurements.

I don’t think we have anything here on DIY bass traps. There is a section dedicated to acoustical treatments, you might look there.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

What would be a next good step into REW?

I have read a few things on the guides section and I have my graphs all set as they where by default for posting and such.. I know how to post the graphs on the website and all. 

Once I get the U-Mik and get that all setup I will do a sweep of the room. Should I do a Full sweep and a sub sweep seperately and then post the grpahs and files?

One more question I guess I am definetely going to need a MiniDSP or something to set the equalizer settings up? Can I use the DSP in my Behringer amp with REW??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d measure mains, subs, and full system both before and after Audyssey.

REW does not have a setting for the amp. However, you can always adjust the EQ in real time using the RTA feature. That’s the best approach for equalizers that REW does not directly support.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

EDIT: I found the info on a youtube video. really basic info


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

OK I think I am going to get the miniDSP and u-MIK within a week. I can use the miniDSP to balance out the sub and the uMik to find out what the room looks like.. I am thinking I will have alot of reverb but I hope not..

Will the miniDSP be able to EQ the entire range from 15-20Khz IF I use REW with it?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is able to, but applying EQ above about 200 Hz is nearly always a bad idea.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The_Nephilim said:


> Will the miniDSP be able to EQ the entire range from 15-20Khz IF I use REW with it?


It won’t work with your system. An outboard equalizer must be inserted in the signal chain between the pre-amp and amplifier. Your receiver would have to have pre-out and main-in jacks to accomplish that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

so will the miniDSP be able to EQ the sub under 200Hz?? I am not entirelry sure what the mini DSP is supposed to do then?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Insert the mini in the signal chain between the receiver’s sub output and the subwoofer’s input, and you can use it to EQ the subwoofer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that is good to know I thought I could EQ the sub thank you.. I am looking forward to getting the miniDSP and U-Mik.. I have no idea how I would fix the basement unless maybe I could put some heavy curtains on the walls to reduce reflections..

I have read all the guides and such I think I have a handle on what I need to do but If I run into any issues I could go over some other threads here from before I am sure most of the questions I will have been answered before..

Like I said I had the U-Mik before and used it for about a week or two and was able to get some room sweeps before so I am not expecting any issues with running REW.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

nvm, really stupid question that was LOL!!


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

I am wondering if I should buy today or wait for CybberMonday deals?


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I bought the miniDSP tonight should be here by Sat..


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I had been messing with the miniDSP since I recieved it and it has been very instructive.. I did read the guide on a House curve and I put one in on my DSP and it was really a great difference..

I did play some songs today and the bass is back like it was before with the iNuke DSP.. I am looking to buy the Umik within 2 weeks maybe on cybermonday if they have a deal somewhere.. been reading a ton of stuff and with the Umik I can EQ my sub and for what I been doing this should give me some more balance on the Sub itself..

I am also gonna check the reflections in the room since it is all cynderblock on the walls.. I might be able to put up some panels on the wall for tthe reflections which I am sure there are plenty of..

Looking forward to getting the Umik and run some tests on the room..


----------

